# Small V8 Offically done.



## stevehuckss396

Well the Little Demon V8 project is officially done. Now don't panic, I do plan to carry on to finish the blower motor but I need to take a few days off and relax. It took just short of 15 months. 

The Demon was designed to be a simple V8 project for the guy with small machines. Every V8 that I am familiar with is 1/4 scale or larger. This project is close to 1/5th scale. I used the Peewee V4 as a platform and stretched it out. The heads were completely new as was the intake and carb. The crankshaft and rods were beefed up. What I ended up with was a Not simple V8 that can be built on small equipment. Not as complex as most of the V8's out there, there is still a mammoth amount of parts that have to be made. If you plan to build one of these, you might want to pack a lunch. Nuf said!


Video: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwVfNobk8r0[/ame]

This is the link to the build thread: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9609.0


----------



## NickG

Unbelievable! Congratulations Steve, absolutely awesome! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## mklotz

I just can't imagine what the October POM will be. ???

Normally fairly articulate, I'm lost for words.


----------



## stevehuckss396

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I'm lost for words.



WHAT!! hahahhaha!!! NOTHING!

Who are you and what have you done with Marv?


----------



## lazylathe

HOLY COW!!!!! ;D

That is amazing!!!
And it sounds even better than the last video you posted.
And then there is the revving.... WOW!!!! th_confused0052

A most ambitious project that turned out perfectly!
Congratulations Steve!! You are in a league of your own!!!

Hope you don't get too lonely up there.... Rof}

Andrew


----------



## kustomkb

Absolutely Beautiful Steve! What a jem.

Thanks again for putting together a great drawing package for the rest of us who might dare to attempt building one.


----------



## mklotz

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> WHAT!! hahahhaha!!! NOTHING!
> 
> Who are you and what have you done with Marv?



Ok, I'll resort to some other languages...

Tres magnifique! Ausgezeichnet! Wunderbar! Increbile! Praestantissimus! Eccezionale! 

(Instead of those stupid smileys we need some click-on, insertable, multi-lingual superlatives.)


----------



## ChooChooMike

th_confused0052 th_confused0052 th_confused0052 th_confused0052

WOW !! Love the sound and revving !!

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: 

Uber congrats !!


----------



## ChooChooMike

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll resort to some other languages...
> 
> Tres magnifique! Ausgezeichnet! Wunderbar! Increbile! Praestantissimus! Eccezionale!
> 
> (Instead of those stupid smileys we need some click-on, insertable, multi-lingual superlatives.)



Marv, you sweet talker you !!!


----------



## dvbydt

That is a major achievement Steve, well done. I have learned a great deal from following your posts and can appreciate how much time and effort you have put into this project. 

Ian


----------



## kcmillin

Great Job Steve,

How is this for a superlative....

The splendiferousness of your engine is second to none!!

Well Done (Insert Smiley of Your Choice Here)

Kel


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Just awesome Steve. When I consider that it took me almost four months to make a single cylinder engine that ran well, it really shows what a master craftsman you are.----Brian


----------



## Maryak

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll resort to some other languages...
> 
> Tres magnifique! Ausgezeichnet! Wunderbar! Increbile! Praestantissimus! Eccezionale!
> 
> (Instead of those stupid smileys we need some click-on, insertable, multi-lingual superlatives.)



or

&#1054;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1061;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081;, &#1048;&#1079;&#1091;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081;

&#1057; &#1085;&#1072;&#1080;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1096;&#1080;&#1084;&#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;&#1084;&#1080;
Bob


----------



## raggle

"Increbile"

So what language is that, Marv?


----------



## moanaman

Thanks for the journey Steve. 

In my language "Oortstralian" Bloody magnificent.

I love it, especially the way it sings when revved. :bow:

Barry G


----------



## Herbiev

Like Barry said. Bloody magnificent :bow:


----------



## steamer

Damn Fine Bubba!  Damn Fine!

 :bow: :bow:

Dave


----------



## Lakc

It seems sad to try and think of something to say in closing, as we all have enjoyed this build so much. This is truly a gorgeous piece of mechanical art. Quite worthy of a giant marble triumphal arch leading to your shop. :bow:


----------



## Foozer

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


Robert


----------



## metalmad

Absolutly fantastic Build Steve 
Well done !!
Pete


----------



## Troutsqueezer

Now I know what my first project will be when I retire next year. Maybe one of Elmer's.... :big:

Truly magnificent, Steve. If Zee were here, he'd say, "what's next?"

-T


----------



## mklotz

raggle  said:
			
		

> "Increbile"
> 
> So what language is that, Marv?



Well, it was meant to be Spanish, but I see that I fat-fingered the typing - it should read 'increible'.

With all the perfect spellers on this forum, I'm really embarrassed now.


----------



## stevehuckss396

aermotor8  said:
			
		

> off topic but where is zee ????
> 
> chuck




Good question. I thought i saw a few post last week or so.


Thanks everyone for the comments. They are very much appreciated. I fear I have set the bar to high and let you all down on the next one.


----------



## raggle

In the past it never occurred to me that every casual remark of mine would be snatched up and recorded. Otherwise I would have crept further into my shell.
Albert Einstein --- To Carl Seelig, October 25, 1953. AEA39-053


----------



## Swede

WOW! Not sure how I missed this one. A World-class beauty!

Where did you get those red spark plug boots? I love them!


----------



## pcw

now build a nice T-bucket to display the engine ;D

fantastic engine!!
Pascal


----------



## stevehuckss396

Swede  said:
			
		

> Where did you get those red spark plug boots? I love them!



Hi Swede

There was a thread for molding boots by Mr. Graham about a month or so ago. He described the process and recomended the materials. I made the mold and followed his process and there they are. Worked great. You can see my mold in the "small V8" thread and Mr. Graham's mold in the "ignition boot molding" thread.


----------



## awJCKDup

Steve as I have said before, Great job. I was wondering if you knew off the top of your head, and don't spend time looking if you don't know, but how many pieces make up the engine----minus the stand and radiator. Just wondering.
John


----------



## stevehuckss396

awJCKDup  said:
			
		

> Steve as I have said before, Great job. I was wondering if you knew off the top of your head, and don't spend time looking if you don't know, but how many pieces make up the engine----minus the stand and radiator. Just wondering.
> John



No I Dont!

I'm going to count them up tomorrow.


----------



## Swede

> There was a thread for molding boots by Mr. Graham about a month or so ago. He described the process and recomended the materials. I made the mold and followed his process and there they are. Worked great. You can see my mold in the "small V8" thread and Mr. Graham's mold in the "ignition boot molding" thread.



Thanks, Steve, I saw that thread but failed to make the connection.

Your engine is also presented beautifully... the stand looks great. Do you have a glass or plexiglass cover for it? I've noticed that exposure to dust and humidity from shelf-sitting for a few years can really take an engine down a notch in appearance... you get corrosion, splotchy brass and aluminum, dust and fuzzball crud in seams and inaccessible nooks and crannies, all hard to get out. Such an engine deserves to be covered when she's not out and running.


----------



## Blue_Rock

Hi Steve

Thanks for sharing with us such a superb piece of design and engineering. Your attention to detail is second to none and I really appreciate the time that you have taken to document this magnificent build. 

I am plodding along with my first engine build, a Webster, and my long-term plan is to build a V8. 

When that time comes, I'd like to have a shot at building your V8. 

Thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## stevehuckss396

Thank you!

I don't have covers for them. I do need to find a better home for them


Blue_Rock, I was in your shoes just a few years ago. Keep at it and when you are ready, I have the plans for you.


----------



## Boot

Congratulations. What a super terrific project. You are on top of the world as a model maker. Best I have ever seen.


----------



## Lakc

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> I don't have covers for them. I do need to find a better home for them


Next project, gun cabinet with goldenrod dehumidifer and HEPA filtration. ;D


----------



## stevehuckss396

awJCKDup  said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you knew off the top of your head, and don't spend time looking if you don't know, but how many pieces make up the engine----minus the stand and radiator. Just wondering.
> John




Hello John

I missed the part about the stand and radiator.

In total I counted 469 parts. That included everything except the fixtures, mods to gears, templates for gaskets, and everything else that is not in the photos.

The radiator is maybe 50 of those parts and the stand is about 15. That makes it right around 400.


----------



## awJCKDup

Wow! So if a guy wanted to build one in a year, he'd have to average more than 1 part a day. Hmmmm, with you breaking the way with your plans, that's probably doable, er how many different fixtures did you have to make?
John


----------



## stevehuckss396

awJCKDup  said:
			
		

> how many different fixtures did you have to make?



There is a template for each gasket, a press to assemble the sparkplugs, and fixtures for the exhaust, radiator, ect so a dozen or so.


----------



## robcas631

Unbelievable work of art and machinery!


----------



## d-m

WOW Steve that's a work of art thanks for the journey, I'll miss reading the post's. So whats next?
Dave


----------

